# Arm bar - Bicep Crush



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

and #3....


I have attempted a arm bar but Kyle is defending by grabbing his hands together.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

Rather then trying to break the grip and working for the arm bar I flip my right leg over his bent arm keeping my forearm wedged in his elbow.


----------



## Andrew Green (Nov 16, 2005)

I then triangle my legs around his arm and squeeze while leaning back and pulling my arm into his elbow. The forearm bones remain at 90' and the bones digging into the muscles.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2005)

I've been on both ends of this one. It's much more painful than one might think! We sometimes do similar crushes with the stick in the FMAs.


----------



## Rebiu (May 13, 2007)

Nice technique.

It is better to use the head leg to cross over his arm there are a variety of counters with his legs from the way you show.


----------

